# 1967 GTO Dash Removal



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

Hi ALL,

Can I get a hand on the removal of my dash on my 67 GTO? I have a short in the dash lights and I have to pull it out to trace it. I am stuck at the heater box.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if you have a dash pad remove that first - I believe that is held in with 7 screws 5 above the instrument cluster 1 in the middle and 1 more on the far right side- then remove the dash intrument cluster I think 2 or 3 screws on the underside of the top part and another 2 or 3 on the underside of the bottom- all dash lights are serviced through the back side of the cluster after removal- what do you mean your stuck at the heater box??? are you talking about the actual heater with the blower assembly or the controls for the heat??


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm trying to remove the dash also but I can't find the 2 screws for the dash pad on the passenger side. Any hints?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You may also need to drop the steering column a little to get the dash to come out. If I remember correctly there may be some slide in clips holding the dash pad in place on top with bolts on the inside front of the pad. Remove the glove box and run your hand inside the dash and see if you can find the bolts. BTW, Most dash lighting problems are caused by a lost or lack of grounding.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Remove ashtray assembly, and glove box liner. There is one stud up under the dash to the left of the glove box, and one in the extreme right corner of the dash pad. There is also a strap from the back of the speedo to the steering column that needs to be disconnected. Also the speedo cable. Remove the hanger bolts (don't loose the shims) and lower the steering column.....be careful as old plastic is fragile and you WILL crack it!!!!! See Pics Eric


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the help! I am also going to remove the instrument cluster to track a short in the ignition switch. I'll remember to disconnect the strap and cable for the speedo but how hard is it to disconnect everything else like the air controls, wiper switch, etc. And should I try to do that first or is it easier to pull the dash out to unhook everything? 
*****
Forgot to ask, I can't pull the liner through the glove box, it's too big or damaged and the top of it gets hung up. How hard/expensive are these to replace?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not too eepensive...$20 ? Unscrew it turn it on an angle and squish it a little....it'll come out. I like to unplug sswitches and such before "digging in" that way I don't loosen connectors and pull on things too much. Go Slow and if you need to, draw and write directions .......


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

*I am definitely a novice....please help*

Thanks for all the help so far! Okay, I'm sure this is a stupid question but how do you remove the speedo cable? Can you unscrew it with pliers, or does it just unhook or something? Plus I am having touble reaching it due to large hands and a lots of wires in the way.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It unscrews from the back of the speedo casing, then pulls out. I hate to say it, but, if you are of large stature ( tall and/or fat) it might be easier to work with the driver seat removed...2 nuts, 2 bolts, 5 minutes. You can then lie on your back and work more comfortably.


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks again Eric! But I already figured out the cable before I read the post. Okay, I've got the wiper, headlight, ignition, radio toggles, and power convertible top switch removed/unhooked from the wiring harness or the dash housing. I unhooked the vent from above the heater controls, unhooked the vacuum hoses next to the radio, unscrewed the speedometer cable, and unbolted the strap on the back of the speedometer. Now I need to know the right way to unbolt the steering column so I have enough room to pull it out completely. I removed the first two bolts and that gave me a little play, but not enough. Also it feels like I am still getting hung up on something else. I have NOT unhooked every wire and light from the gauges for fear of not knowing what will go where as I cannot see what I am removing from where. So what should I do next? I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP AND HOPE I AM NOT BOTHERING YOU WITH ALL OF MY AMATEUR QUESTIONS! THANKS AGAIN!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The steering column goes thru a removable plate on the fire wall. After you remove the bolts that hold the column (pedal hangers) loosen or remove the fire wall plate/seal... 3 ? bolts. This will allow you to hold the column down about 6-7 inches (use a helper)....Then CAREFULLY work the dash toward you and up...it will come out P I T A !!!


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

If I just unhook everything, how hard is it tell where it goes? And where do you unhook the air control cables?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Craigory2007 said:


> *If I just unhook everything, how hard is it tell where it goes?* And where do you unhook the air control cables?


How good is your memory?? :willy: 




Take pictures or write it down. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well the only problem is I can't pull out the dash far enough to see what I am unhooking.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Craigory2007 said:


> If I just unhook everything, how hard is it tell where it goes? And where do you unhook the air control cables?


Unhook the cables (3) at the heater box, so they come out with the dash.


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

I got everything off a few days ago and now I am just cleaning up years of mouse s...er waste. Off topic question, how can I tell if the engine is the stock 400 or if it's the 400 H.O.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

you are looking for 
WT for 400 std 4sp and 3spd

WS for 400 HO 4spd and 3spd

XS for 400 Ram Air 4spd

YS for 400 4bbl std Auto 

XM for 400 2bbl std Auto

YZ for 400 HO Auto

XP for 400 Ram Air Auto 


This is a shot of a 68 2bbl 400 from a Real GTO. kinda rare. This marking is on the front passenger side of the engine block just below the head. 










This is a 70 455 HO 360hp big car block in the top of the picture you can see XF stamped there.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course a PHS doc will tell you what came with your car from the factory


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How is the dash job going fellas?????:willy:


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mine isn't too bad. I cleaned up the the mouse waste. Now I am trying to remember where each light goes and what I unhooked from where. Its tough since I have been at work for the last 9 days(12 hr shifts) so it's been over a week since I've worked on it. It would be helpful if I could remove the steering wheel to give me move room to piece it back together. Its the type where the horn buttons are on the extending supports instead of right in the center. Any tips for removal? Also any helpful diagrams to help me remember which light/wire goes where so I don't royally screw up anything?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't removed a stock steering wheel in a while...you will likely need a puller. The lights that go into the gage housings for DASH LIGHTING are metal with a single grey wire. These get a ground thru the dash housing. They also work off the rehostat so you can dim them. All other lights are indicator lights (alt,high beam,turn signals,etc.)....


----------



## Craigory2007 (Aug 17, 2010)

All of the lights and guages are hooked back up. There is a black wire with a gold colored U shaped connector that I can't remember where is goes. Does anybody know where it goes or what it is for?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

POSSIBLY to the right and left directional indicator lights (ground). OR MAYBE to the heater light panel ground......not too sure, educated guess!


----------

